# bronco or blazer



## railreferman (Dec 23, 2006)

I am wondering what is the consensus on plowing with a bronco or blazer as far as front end maint, goes. And I have a Chevy dually one ton how are those for plowing and what kind of plow would be recommended for either trucks


----------



## rocknrollrednec (Oct 27, 2005)

what year Bronco or Blazer? Full size Blazer or S-10? 
I know for a fact that early Broncos (66-77) make awesome snow plows. 

at work we have a whole slew of Chevy 3/4 and 1 tons, mostly with Boss plows (and a few Meyers) and they do fine. The front suspensions handle the weight (and repeated shock from hitting stuff) just fine. 
I like Meyers better, but they aren't quite as versatile as Boss V-plows


----------



## railreferman (Dec 23, 2006)

84 full size bronco is what i have seems to do fine i have some camber only on passenger side, but i am thinking of a full size blazer.bronco has a meyers on it


----------



## rocknrollrednec (Oct 27, 2005)

the bronco will probably have more problems, just because of that stupid front end in it. 
not one of Fords better ideas. 
I think in the long run, your 1 ton will handle the stresses of plowing better.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

driveways small commercial i pick the bronco

is the dually four wheel drive? if not i definatley pick the bronco

are you laying salt or sand? then maybe the dually. only if you HAVE to.

blazer is good too. i have seen both take quite a beating but i think the broncos hold up better. long as its a FULLSIZE one.


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

*All I Can Say Is This*

Chevy Blazer Myers Plow Been Good To Me Since 1992


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

either way its a good choice. but for heavy snow the dually will work better.


JR


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

I had a 92 bronco with an 8' Curtis on it. the only thing i would of dont different is add timbrens or some of thos air helpers that go inside the coil spring. She squatted a lot in the front and threw off the caster/camber. But it was awsome for doing donuts in student parking in 2 wheel!


----------



## Ladder15 (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't comment on the Blazer, but I did have a '93 full size Bronco. When I went to buy a plow for it, I was told (I think by a Fisher rep) that in '93 Ford "lightweighted" the frame and did not recommend putting a plow on it. He suggested looking at other plow manufacturers...

So, I sold it and bought a 7.3L F250. Now, THAT has an 8' Fisher on it!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i used a bronco a ramcharger and a blazer i ran 7 .5 blades meyers and fisher never had a problem


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*3rd bronco*

found a 95 with no rust
7.5 ft Boss

get Moog progressive coil springs
remove the sway bar
get a trans cooler if it doesnt have one and use synthetic fluid
(plow in low range when ever possible)

If you want the real kicka*** traction: 16in rims from Unique (5x5.5)
and Cooper Discover 235/85-16 -- for winter only

If you are plowing alot get a 130amp alternator and replace the belt
at the same time. Run #4 cables from the alter to the pos on the battery
and run a battery ground to the frame with #4, too.
You can get by with one good battery. I used two on my 92 bronco but 
now have a diehard platinum ($$$).

send me a pm if you want more
We plow 25 drives and some lots with this setup and love it.

disadvantage to bronco: rust

tc
[email protected]


----------

